# Herbs + Celexa



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok, so ive tried the Wild Oats for one week, and i dont really feel any different. Any difference i do feel i would attribute to the placebo affect of taking the herbs.
So, im going to start on Celexa again, start with 5mgs. Just a question, is it ok to take it right after taking these herbs? I know you cant take SJW directly before taking an anti-d, you gotta wait like 2 weeks, but this is just wild oats, and nothing else. You think i could start my pills in the next day? The last dose of herbs was this morning, and im meant to take it 3 times a day.


----------

